

Ask HN: Anybody need a Contract Management System? I built one but... - tcarnell

I built one as part of a project with a friend, we took it to the almost to point of selling it to a blue-chip company in London, but it the friend and I had very different opinions of how the company should be run (equity share etc).<p>So I now have complete ownership of a web-based contract management system designed specifically for large companies.<p>If anybody is interested in a demo, let me know and I'll get it up and running...
======
creativeone
I just sent my first contract via Right Signature. I work for a small business
of around 15 people and growing. Would your tool be relevant to me?

~~~
tcarnell
It could be...

The application basically allows you to enter contracts you have - for example
software licenses or contracts with suppliers and as those contracts change
over time (ammendments and addendums), and contract terms come and go, the
application will send alerts for when things need to get done. It also handles
terms that automatically roll over etc and has quite a comprehensive import
tool to allow you to import existing contract data into the system.

It was primarily design for companies that have many contracts with suppliers,
re-sellers and licenses etc.

Let me know if you want more information. I really dont have any plans for the
application, so I am just seeing if anybody else might find it useful, or is
looking for something similar.

